# Sheffield WMA???



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 3, 2006)

Would anyone happen to know of some decent spots to hunt on Sheffield. Planning on going down there for a little more archery hunting. Any Information would be appreciated.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 4, 2006)

most of sheffield is open hardwoods. It will be closed until dec. 26 I believe, so find some thick stuff that the deer are using.  Its hard hunting this time of the year up there.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey thanks, we were thinking of going down there during that 26th-1st for a little bit.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Dec 4, 2006)

Go past check station to where the road makes a T go right bout 1/2 mile on you're left you'll see a food plot. Go past/through food plot and it gets thick down in the bottom.....or.........continue past food plot to where the road bears around to your left and you'll see some trails that break back in to the left again, it's thick in there too.


----------



## CharlesH (Dec 4, 2006)

I tried that area around the food plot after the T.  I got down into/around the creek one evening and didn't see much.  I plan on heading up there sometime after the 26th also.


----------



## shakey hunter (Dec 4, 2006)

I hunted up there in the past it has never been good in the evening.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks yall


----------



## Jessehall (Aug 5, 2007)

If you wanna know where the real honey holes are hit me up, i dont like to broadcast lol


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 11, 2007)

From what I have learned the past 2 years of hunting Sheffield, get way off the beaten path.  I hike just under a mile into my spot.  I have seen quality bucks, and I took a doe on opening day this year.  It was a heck of a drag out, but the spot I have found is worth it.


----------



## Lee (Sep 26, 2007)

Drove out to Sheffield yesterday during lunch.  So far only 5 deer signed out.  One 4 pointer and the rest does.  I was surprised at all the cutting that had been done.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone else been out, or seeing anything lately ?


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 14, 2007)

4x4tacomasd said:


> most of sheffield is open hardwoods. It will be closed until dec. 26 I believe, so find some thick stuff that the deer are using.  Its hard hunting this time of the year up there.



Unless I'm reading it wrong the dates are Sept. 8 - Dec 2 then Dec 26 - Jan 1


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 14, 2007)

Jmike said:


> you need to look at the date of his post....it was last december during the break...



HAHAHAHA My bad


----------



## PChunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't feel bad I was thinking the same thing.  By the way. There has been a nice buck killed there this year, close to P&Y so the game warden says.. Also it you want a chance at a good buck up there, get in the woods in OCT.  that's when it's on up there..


----------



## DonMorris (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep. That buck is in the log book.

I have seen 4 deer in the past week at Sheffield but I haven't been able to get a clean shot. One came in on me while I was still climbing my tree. All 4 have been in the same area. Since it will be 3 more weeks before I get to go again I'll tell you where.

When you come in take the left road at the fork that is in the middle (close enough to the middle) of the WMA. Go all the way back to the culdesac. Follow the old, closed road 50 yards and you will see a gulley to the right of the path (east). They are using the gulley to travel to the culdesac. Their bedding area is at the other end of the gulley. I saw 3 deer at one time in there. 2 does and one buck. On another night I saw a doe.

I also saw 3 more does in my headlights on my way out that night but they don't count.  There are a lot of deer out at Sheffield but they do seem to run a bit on the small side - except that buck!


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I plan on going over there on Saturday and do'n a little still hunting as I'm checking a few places out. Never been there before, so it'll be new to me. Are all the roads on the map open over there ? I have a jeep cherokee so I ain't real worried about rough roads. I won't really worry around the food plots, I'd like to get a little further back in there if I can.
Jerald


----------



## DonMorris (Oct 23, 2007)

Most of the roads are open. You can get to most of the areas in a mini cooper so jeep isn't a requirement. On the western side there is a jeep trail off clay rd that is closed and it is not shown that way on the map. At the end of clay in the culdesac I have seen 4 deer in one week but I haven't been able to get a shot.

It hasn't been crowded this year at all because of the logging, I suspect.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 25, 2007)

i will be there sat morning with  my brother in law and son.. hope to get in the woods while its still dark and hunt till 1ish if the boy can sit that long.. i will be in a stand but the others will be on the ground


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 26, 2007)

made it out there tonight and tried to hunt.. put my son in my stand and walked away from him hoping to see something...after about 20 minutes i hear the birds and squirrels start moving again and then it happened.................................................................
my son starts whispering my name a few times...then it becomes a loud whisper... then almost a yell.....i almost lost it. so much for being quiet.. i walk back to him and ask whats wrong. he replies i couldnt see you and i thought you left me. i could see him the whole time since i had him wearing blaze orange but i was in camo so he couldnt see where i was hiding.. so i packed up my stand and we left..i decided to drive around a bit and ended up at the culdesac and walked in there a bit and scared a deer off but it was getting dark so i didnt stick around long. i dont know if i will get back this weekend since i dont have a babysitter for my kid and he cant stay quiet. oh well...maybe i wil get lucky and find some duct tape laying around


----------



## olroy (Oct 27, 2007)

*trees*

are they many left on the wma?  where has most of the logging been


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 27, 2007)

Plenty of trees left.  They only harvested a small amount of timber.  It was a planned harvest for the good of the wildlife on the WMA.  It should really help the animals and the hunting in a few years, but don't tell anyone.....


----------



## DonMorris (Oct 29, 2007)

I have seen 4 deer 50 yards north of the culdesac. They are bedding north, northeast in the gulley. They come up at night heading southeast, along the gulley. There is a buck hanging around the does too. Someone will get them soon.  I just haven't been able to get a good shot. The last time I was there a doe came in on me while I was climbing my tree. I tied to get setup but once I got my crossbow up she moved off.

Most of the logging is in the middle and they did a good job. I was surpirsed at how deep they went but there are still plenty of untouched woods. One of the things they did well was clear left over stuff. The cleared areas should become really good grazing areas. It will depend on what they have planned.

There are plenty of deer out there and it is still a really good hunting area. I plan on hoofing it to the northwest corner from the culdesac in the near future.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 31, 2007)

Sheffield WO said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I charged a fellow sunday for hunting over bait and placing bait on WMA.  The bait is on the south side of the culdesac down the left fork.  It will be a couple of weeks before it is legal to hunt this area.  Sorry, just saw where some of you are talking about hunting this area.




Are you the game warden ?


----------



## DonMorris (Oct 31, 2007)

Sheffield WO said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I charged a fellow sunday for hunting over bait and placing bait on WMA. The bait is on the south side of the culdesac down the left fork. It will be a couple of weeks before it is legal to hunt this area. Sorry, just saw where some of you are talking about hunting this area.


 
Are we OK 200 yards north of the culdesac?

I hope you took his bow.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 31, 2007)

What happens if you truely do not know there is bait around?  By the way, you have a pm.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 31, 2007)

Sheffield WO said:


> Haven't been on the north side of the culdesac.  You may want to check your area before hand.  I've made four charges this bow season and all four were sitting right above bait.   I'm just trying to prevent the "I didn't know it was there" excuses.  When the sun comes up and the ground is glowing gold, you might want to come down and contact our office in Armuchee.  Feel free to pm me on any violations you come in contact with, although the best way to find me is through the Armuchee Office.




Are you the game warden ?


----------



## DonMorris (Nov 1, 2007)

teethdoc said:


> What happens if you truely do not know there is bait around? By the way, you have a pm.


 
I can answer this one: you better scout around your area. Use some bino's from your tree if you are worried about scent contamination.

My guess is that the warden can't give the benefit of doubt because too many guys will bait their area with the idea of claiming ignorance if they get caught. This is my second year there and I haven't enocunterd any bait or licks.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 2, 2007)

got out today about 11:45 and went walking through the woods...talked to a few guys on their way out and they said they seen deer running all morning.. i walked out a bit and saw 2 small does ..followed them a bit as they didnt run just kinda walked in front of me...eventually they ran up a hill and i continued through a creek bed and walked up on another big doe..couldnt get a clear shot and didnt want to try shooting up hill about 30 yards. let her walk off and walked up on a few more does.. 1 took off running but the others stayed around.
pretty awesome to see this many deer while i am walking around. saw a total of 8 does but i was hoping to see some bucks.... oh well i will be back later today to see if they are around


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 2, 2007)

bigmthbass said:


> got out today about 11:45 and went walking through the woods...talked to a few guys on their way out and they said they seen deer running all morning.. i walked out a bit and saw 2 small does ..followed them a bit as they didnt run just kinda walked in front of me...eventually they ran up a hill and i continued through a creek bed and walked up on another big doe..couldnt get a clear shot and didnt want to try shooting up hill about 30 yards. let her walk off and walked up on a few more does.. 1 took off running but the others stayed around.
> pretty awesome to see this many deer while i am walking around. saw a total of 8 does but i was hoping to see some bucks.... oh well i will be back later today to see if they are around


I'm in the woods this second, but feel free to stop by and say hello.  We are in the camping area till Sunday.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 2, 2007)

i drove up there and noticed someone was camping and left ..i was driving a white pickup and made a quick u-turn as soon as i saw your campers...if i get in there tomorrow or sunday morning i will stop by


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya'll keep'em wond up, I'm slowly making it over there ! LOL!!!


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 10, 2007)

be there in the morning...cant wait


----------



## Dupree (Nov 11, 2007)

bigmthbass said:


> be there in the morning...cant wait



any luck?


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 11, 2007)

My son and I went out on Saturday, first time there. We did more scout'n then anything else. Found a few places we're going to return to next weekend. See 2 fox squirrels, 2 coons, and jumped a beded doe.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 12, 2007)

sat for a few hours and didnt see anything..my brother in law didnt see anything either..except for 4 coons and squirrels..maybe friday i will get back out there and if anything just get my stand out of the woods


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2007)

went today, saw nothing. The game warden was in the road at the entrance when I was leaving checking trucks and saying that deer were being killed and not signed out, he wanted everyone to know that this is unacceptable.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 29, 2007)

isnt this the last weekend for a few weeks to hunt out there...i will probably be out sat and gonna try to get there sun.. anyone have any input where they are seeing deer


----------



## DonMorris (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, it closes at the end of Nov.

When you get to the fork in the middle, go left to the culdesac at the end of the road. Go north to the gulley about 100 yards. I saw 3 deer in one night there.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 30, 2007)

went out tonight just to check it out...spooked 1 deer and saw a raccoon...
looked at the signout sheet and nothing has been signed out since 11-17..
not a good sign i guess...
oh well, was nice to get out of the house and into the woods


----------



## DonMorris (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you go to the culdesac?


----------



## DonMorris (Nov 30, 2007)

bigmthbass said:


> looked at the signout sheet and nothing has been signed out since 11-17..
> not a good sign i guess...


 
People are gun hunting now. It's probably even better at Sheffield. I hunt in AL once their gun season starts. Sheffield has plenty of deer though.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 30, 2007)

didnt make it to the culdesac...sat where i had seen the 8 does earlier this month..thats where i scared off the 1 deer.


----------

